# 1.5 Gallon Tank or Large Bowl?



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

I got my betta male yesterday, and he seems to be doing just fine in his 1.5 gallon tank, but after finding a large fish bowl in the basement, I am debating the change. He is very active, surprisingly, and I am thinking if the tank is big enough for him. 

The bowl is obviously more room length wise, but I heard Bettas don't enjoy swimming up and down, as much as swimming back and forth. I don't want to be cruel to him by making him swim upwards too much in order to breath, but it seems like much more room length wise, and base wise in there.

I was thinking of putting him in the bowl, and watching him, but because I just got him yesterday, I can't be sure how he would react to so much change. Any thoughts? Is the bowl a bad idea? Should I stick to the tank for now? If you guys need pictures, I can take them, and upload them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping.....

A pic would really help us understand what you are talking about......

You can successfully keep a single Betta in 1gal unfiltered tank provided that you are willing and able to make the needed water changes an provide the needed water temp and nutrition......

In unfiltered 1-4gal tanks/bowls-water changes of twice weekly...1-50% and 1-100% should maintain water quality and fin health-provided that you don't overfeed, uneaten food is removed within a reasonable time, exercised daily and water temp somewhat stable in the 76-80F range......

Filters are optional, however, you may or may not need a heater-but its a good idea to have one on hand....your goal is maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range

You do need a thermometer-to check the tank/bowl temp and the water temp of the replacement water used for water changes...its important to try and keep the temp within a few degrees between new and old water for water changes to avoid temp shock and to acclimate to both temp and chemistry especially with the 100% water changes by adding small amount of the new treated tank water to the holding cup over 10-15 min before adding him back to the tank

With the 50% water change you don't need to remove the Betta-just make sure the fresh water is fairly close in temp and proper amount of dechlorinator has been added.

The only chemical additive you need is a good dechlorinator that covers-chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals...Prime by Seachem is a good choice but there are several on the market that work well too....

Dose the dechlorinater for the full volume of the tank even with the partial water changes as a general rule

If you bought the Betta and it came in one of the small temporary cups....keep this and the lid...it is great to use-to keep him in for the 100% water changes and to use as QT container if ever needed for treatments.......

Nutrition-a good varied diet-fed in small frequent meals are best.....

Most important....Enjoy and have fun.....

I seen the pics in your other thread....nice find...he is a beautiful male crowntail.....


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for the information, it really does help. I've heard fish can just out of fish bowls, so it is best to have a lid. I am leaning towards keeping him in the tank, I'm sure if I take good enough care of him, he will be happy there (I have decided on a name, Sutea, it is Japenese for 'Stare') and keeping the fish bowl as a backup xD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum. Second, that "Tank" is NOT 1.5 gallons. That's half a gallon at best. It's one of those Marina Kits, right? Neither of those tanks is large enough. I suggest you get larger tank. At least 2.5 gallons is best. You can get a 3 gallon Petco Pet Keeper for $12.


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

I will go back to the store and rant, hopefully I can get my money back. When I went to the store, I was shown that, and the girl told me it was a 1.5 G. I didn't bother to double check, which was my mistake. I better go digging for the box =_= 

If I can't get any money back, my sisters both have large tanks they offered to give me once I bought mine. It will only take a couple days to get, and then Sutea can have a large enough home. Thank you, if you didn't tell me that, I would have had to find out the hard way.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome! If you want to be 100% sure, measure it by using a clean milk jug. You'll be able to tell if it's a half gallon or not. I'm pretty sure it is, though, and that drum bowl is only a 1 gallon.


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

I will put him in the 1 G for now, hopefully I can get my sister's tank at the end of the week. Poor boy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

=) I hope you can get your sister's tank soon. The 1 gal should be fine for now.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i see those things all the time on Youtube. they're a half gallon, at the most. x: i hope you can get your money back, and be sure to complain to the manager about the employees giving false information. x:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome the forum! That really stinks that the pet store lady gave you incorrect information. (Although I'm not surprised, happens all the time!!) 

Your 1g bowl will be fine for the time being. Just be sure to change it at least every other day. Your fish looks very pretty!!


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all, I put some Plastic Wrap over the top of the bowl, and popped some holes into it, as a quick-fix lid. I soaked the bowl in some hot water first though, it _was_ in the basement xD I also gave him some water that is _suppose_ to be effective for helping stress. I hope he manages well, I will keep you all updated. 

I knew that tank wasn't enough room once I put him in it.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

*1gallon is fine*

my boy is in a 1gallon and hes very happy!! ..i do have a water pump in mine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQF7jI6XCWU


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like said that is not 1.5 gal and bettas are most happy in a 2.5gal+ tank but it is easiest if you have 5 gal +


----------

